# HARIG BURR BEAVER - $200 (san leandro, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jan 22, 2020)

HARIG BURR BEAVER
					

Harig Burr Beaver - deburring machine perfect for deburring anything just lay in groove and push through carbide cutter adjustible depth stop variable speed almost new, used for one job these run...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## mikey (Jan 22, 2020)

Love to have this machine. Then I can be a big boy like darkzero!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 23, 2020)

Although I already have a similar machine I was very tempted to call my brother to go get this for me. At that price it's a steal considering what they cost new. Then I looked to see what type of cutters they use. Looks like they are proprietary & they aren't cheap, almost $200 ea. That's a deal breaker for me. Cutter should last long as does mine but my cutter uses common inexpensive SPU inserts.

Still it seems like a decent machine. Made in the USA & costs $2000 new.


----------



## mikey (Jan 23, 2020)

Yeah, that cutter is an issue but in a hobby shop, it should last a while. I sent my son an email to see if he can go get it for me. He lives in Mountain View so hopefully not too far.

EDIT: forgot to say Thank You, Mr. Whoopee!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 23, 2020)

Yup true that. I just bought a 10 pack of new inserts for mine. Not that I need them yet. Still using the first edge & the inserts are square so I get 4 edges per insert. Uses 4 inserts. But the inserts I bought were Hertel SPG. Just want to see how SPG inserts will work compared to SPU & a higher quality insert.

Hope you get it. That one looks brand new at a crazy low price. That's what sparked my interest even though I don't need it.


----------



## mikey (Jan 23, 2020)

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mikey (Jan 26, 2020)

Got the machine for$200.00, plus a spare cutter for an additional$50.00. Pretty good deal. I'll tell you more when I see it.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 26, 2020)

Awesome, congrats Mike!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 26, 2020)

Sweet! 

Hey, the pictures are back!


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2020)

Glad you got it


----------



## mikey (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks, Mike. Yeah, I'm happy! I scored some good deals this week - this bur-beaver thing and I got a mint Mitutoyo grade 0 micrometer calibration set with ceramic blocks for a ridiculous price. I swore I would stop spending money on machining stuff but things keep jumping into my lap. I need to go look for the nearest chapter of Hobby Machinist's Anonymous ...


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2020)

Shucks after seeing the other deal on gauge blocks I went looking, but as usual not with enough knowledge, the ceramic did catch my attention. So many vintage ones, but missing blocks, etc.


----------



## mikey (Jan 27, 2020)

I dunno', I think gauge blocks in a hobby shop are not useful enough to warrant the cost. A small precision set to check the accuracy of your instruments is useful, though. If I see another grade 0 set I'll let you know.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 27, 2020)

mikey said:


> I need to go look for the nearest chapter of Hobby Machinist's Anonymous ...



No use. All that did was turn me into a liar & flake..... "um, no, I did not buy anything this week" & "oh yeah, sorry I missed the last meeting but I promise to be at the next one"


----------



## darkzero (Jan 27, 2020)

mikey said:


> I dunno', I think gauge blocks in a hobby shop are not useful enough to warrant the cost. A small precision set to check the accuracy of your instruments is useful, though. If I see another grade 0 set I'll let you know.



If it weren't for ebay I'd never own any. I bought a like new Mitutoyo set but it was only grade 3 (AS-1) which should be fine for me. Not too long after, during an ebay flash sale I bought another China set to be used as a beater set, grade AS-2. Waste of money cause owning the China beater set means that I will probably rarely ever use the Mitu set. I bought both of them in 2017 & have only used them like 2 or 3 times.

I think I would find more use for pin gauges but I have been fine without a set so far. But still I want them. Got 2 sets of Vermonts that are on my wish list. Just waiting for the next sale.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 27, 2020)

Mike I'm actually really excited you got the Burr Beaver! For me I don't use my chamfering machine that often but I'll find any excuse to use it & love it. Seems like not many of us own these here, not hobbyists like me anyway. But I understand why, these things are so unbelieveabley expensive for what they are. Seems like they are mostly found in production shops.


----------



## mikey (Jan 27, 2020)

darkzero said:


> If it weren't for ebay I'd never own any. I bought a like new Mitutoyo set but it was only grade 3 (AS-1) which should be fine for me. Not too long after, during an ebay flash sale I bought another China set to be used as a beater set, grade AS-2. Waste of money cause owning the China beater set means that I will probably rarely ever use the Mitu set. I bought both of them in 2017 & have only used them like 2 or 3 times.
> 
> I think I would find more use for pin gauges but I have been fine without a set so far. But still I want them. Got 2 sets of Vermonts that are on my wish list. Just waiting for the next sale.



I put pin gauges in the same category as gauge blocks - useful on occasion but not really a must-have. I have a set of pin gauges that have come out maybe 2-3 times in the last 30 years. Adjustable parallels, now those are useful and far more versatile than gauge blocks.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 27, 2020)

I have a set of parallels coming, good seller, but there were only pictures in the pouch, that's questionable to me, but we'll see. Returnable....


----------



## mikey (Jan 27, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Mike I'm actually really excited you got the Burr Beaver! For me I don't use my chamfering machine that often but I'll find any excuse to use it & love it. Seems like not many of us own these here, not hobbyists like me anyway. But I understand why, these things are so unbelieveabley expensive for what they are. Seems like they are mostly found in production shops.



I've wanted a beveling machine for a very long time, long before Stefan put them on everybody's radar. Up till now, I've made do with a file but I hope this machine will help to add a touch of class to the things I build without being too over the top. We'll see, I need to play with it but I think it will do the same for mill projects that gravers do for lathe projects.


----------



## mikey (Jan 27, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I have a set of parallels coming, good seller, but there were only pictures in the pouch, that's questionable to me, but we'll see. Returnable....



I hope they're in good shape. If so, keep them. They will save your bacon one day.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 27, 2020)

mikey said:


> Adjustable parallels, now those are useful and far more versatile than gauge blocks.



I agree. Got me a set of Starrett adjustable parrallels, again thanks to ebay, & I use them much more. I pretty much use them the same way as I would the gauge block set, for measuring slots & stuff.

I also bought one of those stack gauge sets not long after I got my mill. I forget the actual name, they're round & you can make different stack heights by screwing them together. I have not used them once. Lol


----------

